
Outsource your homeowork to India  - iamelgringo
http://management.silicon.com/careers/0,39024671,39250909,00.htm
======
bgutierrez
This is awesome. Since I don't have a CS degree, this will put me on equal
terms with people that have worthless ones. We'll be judged on experience and
knowledge instead.

------
jcromartie
People have been asking homework questions (often verbatim) on forums and
newsgroups for ages. The fact that people are now _paying_ for that same
advice just seems like CS students have hit a new low. Really, I expect better
from cheaters.

~~~
notauser
Especially since a lot of the contractors seem to be turning around and
seeking advice from usenet! One old professor of mine told us that he had seen
one of his own final essay questions appear on a real time programming group,
posted from India.

------
ConradHex
Sad and disappointing.

But: if they can successfully outsource their dissertation for £100, maybe the
system is broken, too?

~~~
dangoldin
Seriously.

The material should be interesting enough to make students want to do it. And
if you are outsourcing your thesis, why are you even working towards a PhD?

~~~
inovica
£

